# (Uber) Whatsit #94



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2012)

Bon appétite!


----------



## yerlem (Jun 25, 2012)

bacon?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 25, 2012)

Burnt/cooked chicken?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

as the last one was a tiny spec of a cat food morsel...there's just no tellin'.  lol.

beef jerkey.  *shrugs*


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> as the last one was a tiny spec of a cat food morsel...there's just no tellin'.  lol.
> 
> beef jerkey.  *shrugs*



+1


----------



## nmoody (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks very crystalline like, syrup?


----------



## Espike (Jun 26, 2012)

a human hair?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

Hint:  It's not food (human, or otherwise)


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmm; I went to bed early last night, and missed this.  
Last time, someone suggested maybe the backside of tape (the sticky side). Maybe that seemed like such a good idea he used it this time...but that seems unlikely.

OR...maybe it's...yeah, I don't know. But I'll be thinking about it ALL afternoon now.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 26, 2012)

why did you say bon appétit if it's not food??



is it...wool?


----------



## Compaq (Jun 26, 2012)

Pine tree bark?


----------



## Forkie (Jun 26, 2012)

*POO*


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 26, 2012)

A wooden cooking utensil


----------



## snowbear (Jun 26, 2012)

tobacco


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

yerlem said:


> why did you say bon appétit if it's not food??.......



'Cause there's members who eat this stuff up!


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 26, 2012)

stranded copper wire?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 26, 2012)

A Penny??


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 26, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> 'Cause there's members who eat this stuff up!



Well there goes my theory.


----------



## EDL (Jun 26, 2012)

Rubber cement?


----------



## joinebee (Jun 27, 2012)

human


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2012)

Next hint:

Jose Feliciano,  Shirley Bassey, Will Young, and _The Doors_ might have used one of these to start a song.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 27, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Next hint:
> 
> Jose Feliciano,  Shirley Bassey, Will Young, and _The Doors_ might have used one of these to start a song.



Hmmm.... "Light my fire".... tinder? Firewood?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Next hint:
> ...




You're getting warm!


----------



## EDL (Jun 27, 2012)

a bow?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 27, 2012)

the striking surface of a matchbox? 
Or the wooden stick part of a match?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ........Or the wooden stick part of a match?



Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 27, 2012)

You must have known I was about to get it, because I just ATE a chicken dinner! 

I would never have guessed this in 10,000 guesses without your second clue AND the "Light My Fire" prompt from Anamaniac, so I'd call that a co-winning guess!

MORE, Sparky, More!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ..............MORE, Sparky, More!!!









Whatsit #95.


----------



## cguron (Jun 27, 2012)

Is this a controlled substance?


----------



## cguron (Jun 27, 2012)

Rotting piece of pine wood


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2012)

cguron said:


> Is this a controlled substance?


 


cguron said:


> Rotting piece of pine wood




See post 26.


----------



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)

sugar


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

See post 26.


----------

